# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  PLEASE help .... deca and test c ....new source

## xxbiggdaddyxx

Hello i am not wanting to step on any toes or upset anyone but i would like some help please before i inject something into my body ....with all the fake stuff out you never know but the decanoate and test cyp have an expiration of 2016 and no batch or lot #s the source who many ppl swear by says the batch number was on the box cuz it comes in a box of ten ...... So im just lost and yes i do have pics but didnt wanna break any rules of whays suppose to be on the bottle

----------


## bigswoll

Well cover name post pics most will recognize jus by colors

----------

